# NiRVaNa VS ATTiTuDE



## jetBLACK (Jul 9, 2009)

i was looking to get some seeds, and i live in western united states. both have pretty similar prices so i was wondering who has dealt with both seedbanks before. i found good things about attitude, but nirvana is our sponsor right at the top of the page so i figured they may be pretty good. any feedback on the 2 would be great, thanks...


----------



## RoadPizza (Jul 10, 2009)

jetBLACK said:
			
		

> i was looking to get some seeds, and i live in western united states. both have pretty similar prices so i was wondering who has dealt with both seedbanks before. i found good things about attitude, but nirvana is our sponsor right at the top of the page so i figured they may be pretty good. any feedback on the 2 would be great, thanks...


 
I have ordered through both, and havn't had any problems. with the beans or with the shipping.  you just need to find the genetics you are looking for and order up both companies are good to go IMHO.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 10, 2009)

Bezause of server errors and recent publisity I'd say Nirvana


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats their link? 
I did a search and found some Nirvana-Shop place. But they only sold Nirvana beans. Is that it?


----------



## RoadPizza (Jul 10, 2009)

try seedboutique.com


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 10, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Whats their link?
> I did a search and found some Nirvana-Shop place. But they only sold Nirvana beans. Is that it?



:laugh: I'm going to have to go with yes


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 10, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> :laugh: I'm going to have to go with yes



Hey now. Not that funny. I think adblocker blocks the banner.
Plus searching I found a couple places labeled with that name in it.
And those places didnt just sell nirvana stuff. But actually had some beans of quality.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 13, 2009)

how do you track your order from nivana-shop? im new to the online buying... or can you even track your orders...

i must say sorry for chaning the subject. but in a way i didnt lol
LH


----------

